

The Apple Watch won’t help Tim Cook build the world’s first $1 trillion company - rossiben
http://www.information-age.com/industry/hardware/123459155/why-apple-watch-wont-help-tim-cook-build-worlds-first-1-trillion-company

======
lsiunsuex
I can't wait until the Apple Watch comes out and the next quarter sales
results are released. I think almost all of the bloggers / news writers are
gonna eat they're lunch.

Will it build a 1 trillion company? Only Apple knows that. Will they sell a
ton of them? You bet.

Honestly - I love love love my Tag Heuer Formula 1 edition. I wear it every
day; casually with a hoody or dressy with a suit. The Apple Watch IMO isn't a
fashion item until you get to the Gold edition, which I have no intention of
purchasing.

The Apple Watch IS IMO an extension of my phone. If it helps me be less
distracted during the day; great! As a programmer, every time my phone
vibrates, I need to attend to it, and it vibrates often. If a quick glance at
my watch tells me if I should take action or not and keeps me focused on my
work; it's worth the cost of entry and potential upgrade path every year or 2.

Personally? I'm in for the 42mm steel with Milanese band ($700) - hate leather
(my skin is to oily and they get destroyed) and I'll buy a synthetic band for
$50 in addition for when I'm at the beach / working in the yard / doing
something where the metal band is inappropriate. Feeling the white for the
synthetic. I don't think I'm gonna pre-order - as much as I'm 99% sure I'm
buying on the 24th, I still wanna try it on - my Tag is 42mm in diameter, but
the Apple Watch is a square face, not round. I may go with the 38mm.

